# Way back Wednesday



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ruth and I would love to see some then and now pictures so here goes









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWE!!!!!!!! too cute!

Here is Lady at 12 weeks old....the day after we picked her up...she was so tired. She slept on B like this ALL DAY. this was a picture he sent to me at work.


and now.... I have all the newest pictures on my phone and not on the computer....


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

MERLIN




BESS


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So lovely to see them from baby to grown up 
Might have to do two posts for mine as not clever enough to combine pictures.
Inzi at 8 weeks and 8 years 
Kiki at 8 weeks and 18 months 
I can't leave out my not-cockapoos


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot at 10 weeks and at 6 months haystack and 7 months clipped


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my baby inzi is adorable!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Oh my baby inzi is adorable!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree I laughed when I saw Inzi looked like a stuffed animal so perfectly clean and the cute expression What a cute puppy!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Baby Molly not sure how old she was but less than 8 weeks and Molly the 1 year old


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ahh love these! I've tried to get ones that are similar to compare better:

Tilly at 8 weeks


Tilly at 11.5 months


10 weeks


13 months


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I just love this picture of her too cute!! I just want to squeeze her she was the perfect chocolate puppy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tilly is s big girl. So beautiful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Loving all of the beautiful pictures!! Oh to just go back for a minute for some new puppy snuggles..... 

Lola 9 weeks and now

Nina 8 weeks and now


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

That was her first trip in the car - she was so good! A little horror the rest of the time!

I think you can really see how big she is when I hold her. Love my big girl <3

Can't believe how big and strong Ozzy is now - how much does he weigh Donna? Is life getting easier?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What lovely, lovely photos and doggies. Aren't we so very, very lucky..

Max at 8 weeks and then 11 months (if it works).


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Which it didn't...so that was him at 11 months. 

Here he is at 8/9 weeks.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Loving these really cute pics, Max had a shaggy coat very young, bless him.

Dudley at just under 9 weeks


and now, 2 and a month


different position, same remote! if you can could see the underside of it you would see the result of his puppy chewing, keep meaning to replace it, you can see the batteries and the little bulb but it still works!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just love Cuddley Dudley. 

Here is Phoebe when we first got her


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Loving all of the beautiful pictures!! Oh to just go back for a minute for some new puppy snuggles.....
> 
> Lola 9 weeks and now
> 
> Nina 8 weeks and now


Love that first one of Lola so cute! Love the pink tummy


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

And finally, Phoebe now. Just 4 weeks later.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> That was her first trip in the car - she was so good! A little horror the rest of the time!
> 
> I think you can really see how big she is when I hold her. Love my big girl <3
> 
> Can't believe how big and strong Ozzy is now - how much does he weigh Donna? Is life getting easier?


Ozzy is 11 pounds! He will be five months next week. I still have some trouble walking all three and Jake still has his reservations  but it's falling into place. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely photos they are all growing so quickly

Poppy 10 weeks and now 15 months










Boycie 8 weeks now 30 weeks


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll have to multiple post too sorry!

Poppy at a few weeks..


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And 16 weeks....


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And now at 11 months!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> And now at 11 months!


I love her expression!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's very accusing I think (I woke her up!). She's being a teenage monster at the moment, barking, chewing again, biting the hand that feeds/strokes her and ignoring what she doesn't want to hear  we now have 2 cans of pet spray in strategic locations!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> And now at 11 months!


Adorable I love it


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Been busy so just caught up with the thread. The then and now pictures make my puppy womb go hmmmm. But here are my babies at 

10 weeks sharing Beemer's crate









At 1year sharing Beemer's new bed (almost twice the footprint as the crate)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Baby Rufus with HO (eight weeks)










Big boy Rufus, (3 years)


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Baby Rufus truly looks like a miniature version of big Rufus


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Rufus' nose has gone from black to pink, like Nina's.... does it change colour with the seasons or is it permanently pink these days?
I don't think the HO one looks remotely H... I think she'd LOVE another puppy to snuggle


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Took this last night. My babies. Both getting big

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ozzie still looks like a puppy you lucky thing!

Marzi his nose seems to revert to black each summer (I think). I'll have to check old photos. That must have been a performance for the camera. She IS heartless, how else can one explain her refusal to let Rufus and I get another puppy!?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina and Rufus's noses do look identical. All Nina's sibs noses have remained black!!


----------

